# Necron Fleet



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey!
We are starting pretty big project - Necron Fleet. Package with models just arrived so this is gonna be just intro post  
Its gonna be pure 6th edition Warhammer 40k army based only on flyers - we've tested it and its sick good. Its gonna be around 1700 points roster that includes:
- Overlord in Catacomb Command Barge
- 5x5 Necron Warriors in Nightscythes
- 3x Tomb Blade
- 3x Doomscythe
In the first turn on the battlefield there is only Overlord and Tomb Blades. They are for scouting and luring the enemy  In round two Night and Doom Scythes start to arrive and annihilate the enemy. Almost everything hits them on 6+. No one can assault them - they are really good 

Now the visual part. Army is gonna be white + metallic with rust and weathering and desert bases (we are planning something special with Brovatar). We are gonna show some progress soon. Hope you like the idea - the army might go on ebay 










PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats so many scythes.... Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

So you don't want tot keep your friends eh lol?


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

They do whine a lot but they are all in acceptance stage right now so it should be ok  This army will probably go on Ebay so anyway I'll be forced to say sorry to my Tyranids


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

crimson skull said:


> So you don't want tot keep your friends eh lol?


Haha that was my thought as well.

It's a cool concept, but necron fliers (and generally all fliers) are stupid good right now, and I wouldn't even put my models down to play you.


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

I think you might need some more fliers.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Just one thing, do Necrons have any Air Traffic Controllers and airfield slot managers?

Good looking project, cant wait to see the colour scheme in effect.

Zero Effect


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Little progress:










PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

That's not progress! Thats just sticking 2 pieces together! Stupid easy to make flyers! My stormraven was a pain to build!


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

this thread is looking promising  i cant wait to see more


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm envious, I think I need to get some flyers, I'm really looking forward to how this looks and plays


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry for no paint work yet but it really takes time to make those guys and vehicles clean and sharp  










PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey!
I started with Scythes. First - GW Chaos Black Primer.









First layer of rust - scorched brown mixed with blood red. There are gonna be 2 more layers before white.









Brovatar almost finished modelling bases so I'll show you progress in those soon.

PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey!
Finally I finished rust part on scythes. Here we have second layer. I used here Valleho Air Rust.









This is the final layer - fiery orange mixed with rust. Please note that photo is too bright.









Final effect on all vehicles:









Brovatar finished modelling bases, Im gonna do them fully magnetized to make them easier to transport. There is also a spot for a model to show embarked unit. Now I need to find cool colour scheme for those desert bases. Any ideas guys?









PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey!
I didn't take pics of all steps but hope to make it clear. I did all the sponge steps on Catacomb Command Barge. Then covered it with Worn Effects Acrylic Fluid using airbrush.










After that I sprayed whole model with GW Skull White. Then using brush I wetted parts of the model - which I scratched using toothpicks, brushes and hobby knife.










Next I'm gonna make metallic parts and use Rust Wash to make it more realistic.










There are gonna be sandy and black pigments, green OSL etc... much work ahead of me.

PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the progress so far and can't wait to see how this turns out. +rep


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Am I right in saying that you can't use that stuff directly on GW paints? you have to spray them first right?


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

If you mean Enamel Rust Wash then I dont think so, I used it on GW and Vallejo paints and it worked pretty good - no dmg to the paints and cool effect.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

That's a very nice technique you used there. The only problem I have with it is that usually rust is formed in the little nooks and crevices of a structure, yet here there is not rust at all between the armor plates. Are you going to paint these areas differently?

Still, great work so far, good luck! Have some rep as well :victory:


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Dies Irae said:


> Are you going to paint these areas differently?


Yes, I'm gonna separate those white plates with metallic. Im doing it on Scythes atm and it looks pretty nice


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Huh, so this is what my future nightmare is going to look like (a friend of mine is building a Necron force, he's currently saving up to buy flyers during our FLGS next sale... in less than two weeks).

I'm liking the rust effect on the flyers. I should try something similar on my vehicles (should I ever get to them).


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey!
I have finally finished bases. Really like those scarabs - wish I had more to put. Special thanks to Brovatar for modelling and sculpting. Those are magnetized - both the place for Scythe and embarked unit.










Below some WIPs, Warriors and Blades still need a lot of work. Weapons for Scythes are almost done - some washes here and there and a little highlight and should look awesome 




























Next update should be about Scythes. At the end of the project I'll definitely make better photos of the whole army.

PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love it!! I think the Night-scythe list is great! Party on! Just please make sure to paint it well! otherwise its an eye sore 




Lethiathan said:


> That's not progress! Thats just sticking 2 pieces together! Stupid easy to make flyers! My stormraven was a pain to build!


LMAO u mad bro?


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey!
Here are some new WIPs of Scythes. Its a stage just before green OSL and glueing weaponery. I've added Black and Rust Wash and used black pigment on the engine exausts and Sand Pigments everywhere to make them look like they were just risen from the desert. 



















PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

really digging the color scheme, but beware it doesnt go too much over the top with the rust. guess thats just a preference though!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The rust effect is just stunning! Can't wait to see a army (sorry, fleet) shot once it is all finished.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Loving it loving it. I already seen some OSL's and weapons done on it and they look more amazing so prepare to get shocked!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My jaw hit the floor at the awesomeness on display here.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey!
That was a busy week. I finished the army and attended the first major 6th edition national tournament - 3City Heresy in Gdansk, Poland. Army has won the "Players Choice" award and finished on 6th place (similar roster was first - it probably had better general )










Scythes have really attracted attention.

















Those guys were praying for their transport to survive  At the end they've held some objectives and almost never have died.









It was my first tournament using Necrons and I never really had a chance to face Overlord with my Space Wolves but holy cow he is OP  With mindshackles, 2+/3+ and Warscythe - no one could match him (except other Lords  )









Who cares about them? 20 points, no value, no firepower etc. Super fast denial unit that's what those guys are - real pain to deal with them  









And another look on bases. People said those are cool - especially the "embarked unit" spot and magnetized sticks for easier transport.









Finally whole army is on ebay now - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170903294421#ht_6264wt_1397. Time for new project!

PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Necron fleet the new beginning?

http://www.minion-studio.com/2012/10/rusty-necrons-20.html

PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Still workin on those Scythe bases,
http://www.minion-studio.com/2012/10/lata-late-show-with-ms-s01e02.html

PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm thinking of starting a Necron army and your colour scheme is TOO good. Really digging it, there's a definite possibility I may borrow some ideas from here once I get into the thick of things. Great job man!!


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey,
Finally finished the bases. Those scarabs took really a lot of time to complete. Now its Necron Warriors time.



















Guess what's commin after that commission... Yes, even more Necrons  Already got the models.










PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice weathering!!
Keep it coming will be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Now its time for Wraiths  Those models are awesome, very big and it was fun to make them rusty 










PS. If you would like to see more and want to show support please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love your Necrons, one of the only 'alternative' colour schemes that I really like. Please tell me you live nowhere near SE London so I never have to go up against all those scythes..... till I get hold of a load more Vendettas or those 'nice looking' stormtalons....


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry I missed your post. I live nowhere near London as requested  Now I'm focusing on Wehrmacht Ork army so I dont really have time for more Scythes.


----------

